# TfL do it again!



## Stitch147 (Feb 14, 2018)

Transport for London are signing up to another great initiative in the summer. Last year we took part n the 1 million step challenge. This summer TfL are teaming up with Parkrun to encourage more people to get involved, even if its volunteering at the runs. This might help encourage me more to do them. Copepod would be proud.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2018)

That's excellent news Stitch! A great idea, and yes - Copepod would definitely approve


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 14, 2018)

Good news Stitch and well done to TfL.  Marshals and other volunteers are important and the runs can't take place without them.


----------

